# Turkey Hunting



## NY19 (Jun 28, 2012)

I want to get into turkey hunting ive never done it before and i dont know many people that do. what calls work the best, what shells should i use, what time should i go into the woods? just anything i should know thanks.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

First off...... Find out what the regulations are for your states turkey season. Some states have all day hunting. Others have closing times of 1 pm or Noon. So for time of day find those things out. But early morning is a great time to hunt to get them off the roost. But so is 10 am. By then if the tom is roosted with a hen he will leave her and go back on the prowl. Also late afternoon is good to for the same reasons.

Calls.....what ever you can make sound like a turkey. I have killed birds with a push button yelper, box call, slate call, mouth call. I have been hunting turkeys for 22 years.....since I was 12. Now I mainly use a mouth call but I always carry the rest incase if i can't get one to respond.

Shells...... Pattern your gun. Put in a full choke and test what patterns the best. You will want to get a turkey head target. You can find them online and print them out for free. I like the one that shows the spine, brain, etc. You will want a 10+ pellet count in the head. Then just keep checking distances.....25 yards, 30 yards, 35 yards, 40 yards, etc. Once you don't get that 10 pellet count. You know your effective range. I like using 5 shot.

Hope this helps. If you have any questions search this thread on here or go to turkeyhuntingchat.com. Loads of good info there as well. Or PM me and I will try to help you with any questions you have.


----------

